# Chevy Volt Won't Save General Motors



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Government auto task force concludes the Volt will be too expensive to be commercially successful in the short term.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

They only JUST figured this out? LOL!!!

I still doubt the chevy volt will ever be made. Actually, I even have doubts that a fully operational prototype even exists.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> I still doubt the chevy volt will ever be made. Actually, I even have doubts that a fully operational prototype even exists.


I'm quite skeptical of the latter as well.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I honestly think even if it wasn't for the financial problems that GM is having right now, it would be a bad idea to even try to market the volt or even a pure battery electric powered car.That opportunity came and went as far as GM is concerned and when they blew it with the EV1, they did big time. Even more so now that fuel prices are stabilizing well below half what it was when the volt was in the spotlight.

It would have been easy to justify the cost of an EV with high gas prices, and that era would have given GM the chance to get their costs in line for the EV1 (or what ever other EV) for times when gas prices might readjust to a new point of stability. In other words, they should have planned more than just 5 years into the future, but 10 or even 15. Its common sense, and yet it seems to have escaped them.

What they need is a small, cute, and REALLY crappy car thats drit cheap to buy and build by the zillion. GM needs to make their own version of the chrysler K-car of the 1980s, plush interior and all.

I no longer believe that GM is even capable of making an EV even if they wanted to, which they certainly don't.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

RE: On the full prototype existing- It doesn't. June 1st GM starts production of 80 prototypes for crash testing, manufacturing testing, etc. They still don't have a price yet either.

Unless the Volt drops below $25K USD, it's just not going to work. Well, that's assuming GM is still around to even produce the thing...


----------

